# Exact Duplicates of your Favorite Jigging Lures.



## captken

Sharon was editing book 5 (I think) and had some questions re: making oak and J-B Weld molds. My explanation the way I had it was a little hard for her to follow. After I re-worded it, she said, I can go out to the shop and make a mold right now. Well, it is a little cold for making molds right now but I know darn well she cam make the mold.

It is probably illegal to copy an existing product for resale but I don't think making them for yourself would be. It rankles me to pay $15 for a lure that may only last one drop, especially when I know I can make the lure for about $0.50.

Take a look at the pink lures below. The mold was made off the chrome plated lure. You can read the lure name and the scales were perfectly reproduced too.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic203639-3-1.aspx


----------



## true-king

They look nice! Chris (private pilot) is ordering a "flutter jig" mold similar to most vertical jigs and we're gonna pour a bunch of them. If it all works out, we will save a TON of money making our own.


----------



## JoeZ

Capt. Ken,

How much for a mold of certain type of jig? Say it starts with "B" and ends in "utterfly"?


----------



## NEMO

or starts with butter and ends with a fly?

i'm also interested in these molds haha


----------



## captken

What are the dimensions of the lure. LxWxT?


----------



## true-king

What did you use to paint them?


----------



## sailfish23

*origanlly posted by obie on ecpff.com *

The first thing is find something to cast the mold into. In this case I used about 3 inches of the bottom of a quart plastic cup, I slit the cup down one side half way down the cup. This is for the hook.

Spray the jig your going to mold with WD40. Mix up enough Bondo to fill half the cup and pour it in the cup. I usually cut 10 penny nails in half and set two of them into the Bondo for alignment dowels. Now carefully lower the jig halfway into the bondo. It will basically look like this at this point.

I just hold the hook to keep the jig from sinking into the bondo as it sets fairly quick. 
Now after the bondo is completely set hard you can spray everything with
WD40 and pour more bondo on to fill up the cup.....but......I usually pop the jig out and file/sand the mold flat. Then I put the jig back into the mold and fill up the cup with bondo. It will basically look like this.


Once the bondo has set hard, pop the mold out of the cup and very carefully seperate the two halves, you can use a putty knife but be careful. I then take a dremel and hollow out a pouring spout.






Personally for a pompano jig I'd buy an aluminum mold close to what I wanted then modify it with a dremel. http://www.ecpff.com/


----------



## jigslinger

> *sailfish23 (2/14/2009)*The first thing is find something to cast the mold into. In this case I used about 3 inches of the bottom of a quart plastic cup, I slit the cup down one side half way down the cup. This is for the hook....


<H2>Definition</H2><DL><DT>Lets start with a definition: <DD>*Plagiarize* \'pla-je-,riz _also_ j - -\ _vb_ *-rized*; *-riz·ing* _vt_ [_plagiary_] : to steal and pass off (the ideas or words of another) as one's own : use (a created production) without crediting the source vi: to commit literary theft: present as new and original an idea or product derived from an existing source *- pla·gia·riz·er* _n_</DD></DL>

_*<U>At least give the man who put this together a little credit!</U>*_


----------



## sailfish23

> *jigslinger (2/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sailfish23 (2/14/2009)*The first thing is find something to cast the mold into. In this case I used about 3 inches of the bottom of a quart plastic cup, I slit the cup down one side half way down the cup. This is for the hook....
> 
> 
> 
> <H2>Definition</H2><DL><DT>Lets start with a definition: <DD>*Plagiarize* \'pla-je-,riz _also_ j - -\ _vb_ *-rized*; *-riz·ing* _vt_ [_plagiary_] : to steal and pass off (the ideas or words of another) as one's own : use (a created production) without crediting the source vi: to commit literary theft: present as new and original an idea or product derived from an existing source *- pla·gia·riz·er* _n_</DD></DL>
> 
> _*<U>At least give the man who put this together a little credit!</U>*_
Click to expand...

hey man i completely overlooked it cause i was in a hurry to do it before i left and if u saw this obie before i got to hange it im sorry and mean no harm


----------



## captken

I do it pretty much the same way except I build a box out of oak. By building a custom box, I minimize the amount of J-B weld I use and have a more stable box to work with. The box is part of the mold. 

I dubt seriously if these "NEW" Butterfly jigs will outfish a well painted and rigged Hopkins of Diamond jig of the same size.

Re: Painting and what paints I use. I use Krylon or Rustoleum fluorescent paints over a compatible white base. After painting, I add stick on eyes then follow up with 2-part Epoxy. After I apply the epoxy I sprinkle holographic glitter on one side and glow crystals on the other.

The clear epoxy is a must for protection and to really make the flourescent paints shine. I have used clear Polyuerethane but I have had paint compatibility problems with one of the flourescents I use but don't remember which.


----------



## jigslinger

> No offense to the one accusing of plagerism but this is old school shit man.I posted how to do this on the old forum like 3 years ago.Been building cobia jigs like this since back in 2000 or something.It may or may not be something you thought up by i can assure you alot of guys do there molds like this that dont visit this forum./This is the first butterfly one i did.I actually might keep it and make a few.


I know it's been around. It just seemed a little wrong to copy and paste it from another site without giving credit to who actually made the original post. It's fixed now so it's cool.

This wasn't there when I made my post. <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>*"origanlly posted by obie on ecpff.com"*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## [email protected]

Thats awesome!!! Alot of work but really cool.


----------



## captken

Looks good. It will definitely catch fish. Re: Awlgrip. Can you paint over that stuff? I know it is as tough as a hog's nose.

Re: Bottom eye. I don't rig a hook back there but I often add a mylar streamer back there for a tail.


----------



## NavySnooker

this is very interesting to me. i make my own pompano jigs from a trademark mold out of south florida. doc's goofy jigs are a staple in the pompano fishing community of tampa bay and south. i was lucky enough to get a mold from doc himself before he gave up the business. if anyone is interested, pm me and i may just share the secret...


----------



## captken

I love the Goofy jig. Secret?Ken


----------

